# Under dash vents



## Hootchi (Apr 7, 2021)

Can someone with a 68 post some pictures of their stock vents that are under the dash? (Car with AC preferable) My 68 convertible came with AC and an 8 track so I ordered new vents from Aims but am curious about the current one on the car. I’ve had it for 20+ years and finally getting around to tackle this —- a photo of mine below


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Hootchi,

Few images from the internet.




__





68 GTO interior with AC image - Google Search






www.google.com













1968 Pontiac GTO Convertible | S38 | Denver 2019 | Mecum Auctions


1968 Pontiac GTO Convertible presented as Lot S38 at Denver, CO




www.mecum.com













1968 PONTIAC GTO CONVERTIBLE - Barrett-Jackson Auction Company - World's Greatest Collector Car Auctions


Sold* at Scottsdale 2013 - Lot #523 1968 PONTIAC GTO CONVERTIBLE




www.barrett-jackson.com


----------



## Hootchi (Apr 7, 2021)

This is great....thank you!


----------

